# TOOLS FOR LOOSE CURLS??



## PurpleStrawberi (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I have been looking for some tools that will give me some loose, bouncy, not-trying-too-hard sort of curls, but I don't know what to buy.  I had looked at a curling iron with a larger barrel (a Remington specifically) or some hot rollers (Conair jumbo and super-jumbo).  Can anyone give me an opinion or suggestion?  I have not found a single hot tool that will curl my hair other than my Conair Infiniti wand and those curls are tight and stay in for days!

Thank you!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 18, 2012)

Is your hair stick straight? Do you use any products to style when you do your hair? You could try using a product for volume and the Conair jumbo hot rollers. My friend swears by them and she gets big, bouncy loose curls. I think she uses a little bit of hair spray to set the curls, then finger combs them afterward.


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 18, 2012)

For loose curls, I just wrap my hair *around* the barrel of the curling iron. Don't even use the clamp.

Just be careful not to get burnt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 18, 2012)

Hot rollers. You can find giant ones that give wavy loose curl, you can find small ones for ringlets. No matter how you choose to curl your hair, if its too 'tight' just brush them out or leave it for a couple of hours before you spray.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is your hair stick straight? Do you use any products to style when you do your hair? You could try using a product for volume and the Conair jumbo hot rollers. My friend swears by them and she gets big, bouncy loose curls. I think she uses a little bit of hair spray to set the curls, then finger combs them afterward.


 
Nope, it has a little wave to it and it is medium to thick.  For some reason, it just won't hold a curl!  I think I'm going to try the hot rollers... Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 19, 2012)

You need some prepping and finishing products. AVEDA has some great curl enhancers etc


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

1 1/2 inch curling iron  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 24, 2012)

I just bought a 1 inch barrel curling wand at Sally (the one that is purple and blue with butterflies on it, and I got a matching makeup bag free!). It was $25, but I stacked a $5 off coupon and a 15% off coupon and got it for $16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I use that to curl large-ish sections of my bottom-of-my-shoulder-blades length hair and give it a little time to fall out some before adding hair spray. The large curls relax after an hour or two and fall to just the right amount of loose curl for me!


----------



## chayy (Aug 24, 2012)

I love curls but hate using heat on my hair, so I use the Caruso Steam rollers. I use the medium and large rollers to get loose spirals.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 2, 2012)

If you have trouble with your hair holding a curl (I do! Even my eyelashes have a problem with it, it's kind of a theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) then it really pays off to spend money on a great curling iron. You can get deals though... I use HauteLook (really cheap clearance sales for tons of companies basically) and I recently ordered a $300 curling iron off there for only $49!! It works amazingly... it's a clampless one that tapers a bit at the ends. You hold it totally vertically with the end pointing down and just wrap sections of hair around it pointing away from the face, it makes those big loose kinda Victoria's Secret looking waves. And because it's not a cheapy one, they actually STAY! I never used to be able to get any curls to last longer than an hour or two, I was able to sleep in these after a whole day of wearing them (with nowhere near as much hairspray as I used with cheaper irons) and woke up with my hair STILL really curly!! I posted a review and pics on my blog if you wanna check it out, but I'd just recommend checking out that site because they seem to do a lot of clearance for higher end hot hair tool companies, and seeing what kind of deals you find! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have trouble with your hair holding a curl (I do! Even my eyelashes have a problem with it, it's kind of a theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) then it really pays off to spend money on a great curling iron. You can get deals though... I use HauteLook (really cheap clearance sales for tons of companies basically) and I recently ordered a $300 curling iron off there for only $49!! It works amazingly... it's a clampless one that tapers a bit at the ends. You hold it totally vertically with the end pointing down and just wrap sections of hair around it pointing away from the face, it makes those big loose kinda Victoria's Secret looking waves. And because it's not a cheapy one, they actually STAY! I never used to be able to get any curls to last longer than an hour or two, I was able to sleep in these after a whole day of wearing them (with nowhere near as much hairspray as I used with cheaper irons) and woke up with my hair STILL really curly!! I posted a review and pics on my blog if you wanna check it out, but I'd just recommend checking out that site because they seem to do a lot of clearance for higher end hot hair tool companies, and seeing what kind of deals you find! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I kind of disagree, because I just bought a Conair Infiniti Wand for $15 and I can wear those curls till I wash 'em!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 14, 2012)

the larger the barrel, the looser the wave. tiny barrels or rollers will produce tighter curls. so I'd go for like, 1" to 1.5" curling irons or rollers. ones without clamps might work better for that loose, wavy effect. if you want 'bouncy' hair, don't forget to curl your crown.

I sleep with my hair in a topknot every night, so I don't shed hair everywhere (my hair's long, so even though I don't shed any more than someone with short hair, that's like 2-3x more hair). it makes my hair wavy all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have naturally straight hair, but the only time it's ever straight is after I shower.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree, because I just bought a Conair Infiniti Wand for $15 and I can wear those curls till I wash 'em!


 You must have hair that likes to hold a curl then! I meant more for those who have hair that is hard to curl, and since you mentioned most things didn't work for you I figured that was you! Every single cheap curling iron I've used has barely created a curl in my hair in the first place, let alone kept it til the next wash! I WISH I could find a cheap one that worked that well but since I got such a good deal on mine I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can try your luck with other drugstore brand ones, but like you mentioned only one of them has worked so far (but with the wrong size curls) so why risk it? Finding a great deal on a high-end curler is a safer bet, as long as you get the right barrel size!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I might have to try this wand next....saw it at target the other day!





Bed Head 2-in-1 Curling Wand - Purple


----------



## sydneyanderson (Nov 15, 2012)

*I see you mentioned trying the Remmington, did you try the 1 1/2 inch barrel? On longer hair this seems to work excellent, I've used it before on my friends with longer hair. For me personally I have medium-length hair, and I use a 1/2 inch Remmington wand, I wrap my hair around the thickest part of the wand and just hold it for maybe 10 seconds, the curls fall long and bouncy. If you let your hair sit for an hour, or simply run your fingers through the curls and toussle them a little, it will give you completely natural looking curls. Make sure you apply a good amount of hairspray, because that will hold the curl.*


----------

